# Masonboro Inlet?????



## Drumbeater (Jul 18, 2010)

hows the surf fishing down there right now? I havent been on the forums or to the beach in too long.. Im from central NC and been tied up with things here.. Any how... I know Ryan is from that area and a few others as well but i havent seen any post on here lately about masonboro.. Im looking to move down there but were just going for today and tomorrow to look at UNCW <yep going back to school> and some apartments and stuff but Im gonna try to fish some... 

QUESTION: better north or south of jetty? and what's hitting?.. im only bringing two rods.. one for me and one for her, fresh cut shrimp, FIshbites, ill find some fleas 'i guess', and maybe some cut bait if the evening allows.. Man I love to Surf-fish but have never fished Writesville, Carolina, or Kure, I have fished Topsail, Atlantic, and Ocean Isle... I was just curious, If no reply then i'll give a report atleast lol
C-Ya's

Drumbeater


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Parking can be an issue north of jetty. Having a boat of some sort is an issue south of the jetty at Wrightsville beach.


----------



## Drumbeater (Jul 18, 2010)

Welp.. 

went down today & used bottom rig stuff like i said above, used FBs bloodworms and fresh shrimp from Motts seafood.. tried for fleas but none doin.. I was on time constraints (only a few hours) and i havent ever fished masonboro Inlet before... It had great structure and it was really accessable, except parking  lol. got there and put my bottom stuff out, water was medium clear I saw alot of what looked like whiting in good size (caught 1) in the shallow side of the wall the N side. on S side or inlet side of wall were pleanty of bait stealers.. there was also pleanty of bait to be stolen (lot o fishers).. While watching other amatures fish (yes im very amature) I started to think to my self that this would be a prime time to use a 'Sting Silver' and work it next to the wall.. however I had no sting silvers with me... Some guys were spear fishing also, with no luck, as the rest of us were having.. not a bit of luck, I caught two of what looked like small or baby Black sea bass? not sure, threw em back.. and that was it.. well by now I was kinda bummed as far as my fishing was concerned but low and behold as the tide rolled in and it was time to go, a couple of young men showed up and started to sling these Shinny looking objects into the sea 'Sting Silvers'.... I said to my self ok well lets see how they do... On the guys second cast he caught a nice blue fish, 4 or 5 cast later a spanish.. his buddy the same luck, they didnt catch their limit by any means but they certainly had the right idea.. I was proud of my self for at least thinking in the right direction... I would be glad to fish it again.. Im still curious about the area and where other good spots to fish are.... I focused on the wall today but it looked like people were fishing well into the inlet and around to the ICW side of the island... Wish I had way better news but Hey I had fun and so did the wife, were home now and going to bed..


----------

